# I need pkg working out of box or working ports



## absoluteconfusion (Jan 8, 2015)

Which version has that?

Not 10.1
"FreeBSD does not support packages by default".
Update the manpages, there is no information of value there. Just untrue "facts".
I need a how-to, manual style, not an informational brochure, hotel garbage.
I'm sure the system is good, I just can't find where to learn how to do anything with it, more often than not.

Maybe everyone has previous knowledge that I do not?
Someone please point me in the right direction.

6.1.
Refer to the ports page for info on software packages ported to FreeBSD. The list currently tops 24,000 and is growing daily, so come back to check often or subscribe to the FreeBSD announcements mailing list for periodic updates on new entries.

Most ports should work on the 8._X_, 9._X_, and 10._X_ branches. Each time a FreeBSD release is made, a snapshot of the ports tree at the time of release in also included in the ports/ directory.

FreeBSD supports packages, which provide a compressed binary distribution. Package can be installed and uninstalled again easily. On FreeBSD, pkg(7) to install packages.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2015)

All versions on all architectures use the same ports tree and as such have the same packages, in principle. That said, some ports simply don't work on certain architectures. There's nothing we can do about that, it's the original source that doesn't work. No amount of porting kung-fu will change that.  Some ports don't work on older version of FreeBSD because of missing functionality. The ports that don't work on older versions can't be changed either, the missing functionality can't be added because that would break the ABI of that version.

I suggest you use FreeBSD 9.3 or 10.1. And read the handbook.


----------



## scottro (Jan 8, 2015)

It's actually pretty simple, assuming that the programs you want have packages.  The first time you run `pkg install tmux` as an example, 10.x will offer to download and install pkg, which takes a few seconds, then install tmux.  

Where it becomes problematic is when you need a feature that isn't in the default package.  Then you wind up either going all ports, or mixing, which can have its own issues.  Just a minor example, I updated something that was a package, and I wasn't paying attention and it upgraded png.  This necessitated rebuilding, from ports, a bunch of packages that use it, which included browsers, office suites, and so on. 
Upgrading them from packages didn't fix the problem.  

So, there can be issues.  For what it's worth, upgrades break things on Linux, Windows, and Apple as well, and at least FreeBSD documents them.  For example, had I read /usr/ports/UPDATING I would have noticed the entry about png and at least been aware of potential issues.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jan 8, 2015)

If you are new to FreeBSD use the latest stable offering, it will help you to learn the system as it is 'now', as there have been major changes in the recent past. I suggest getting *10.1* (at least) and go from there, using *packages* will make your experience easier. As stated above, the first time you try to install a new package, the package management system will be downloaded and set up first. The reason it is not included, I believe, is that not everyone needs/wants it.


----------

